# Nabba Britian results please?



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Can someone please post the results? :rockon:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

x2 Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## YORKY (Aug 29, 2008)

I GOT 6 TH IN CLASS 2 SO HERE ARE THE FEW RESULTS I REMEMBER.CLASS 3 STEVE ADLER.CLASS 2 1ST DAVE HANCOCK 2ND KAI LIONS 3RD MAX OCONNER 4TH ANDREW PINNOCK 5TH WAYNE LOCKET 6TH ROBERT SUCKLEY.OVER 40S 1ST SHAUN WATSON 2ND PAUL MEGWA 3RD SHAUN SMITH.TRYING TO FIND OUT WHO WON OVERALL MYSELF


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

First Timers

1st Jeff Bentham

2nd Lee Boddy

3rd Grzegorz Grabowski

4th Stuart Bateson

5th Neil Anderson

6th Jackson Quirke

Masters over 40

1st Shaun Watson

2nd Paul Megwa

3rd Shaun Smith

4th Steve Johnson

5th Carl Stevens

6th Steve Avery

Masters over 50

1st Oscars Roberts

2nd Graham Park

3rd Martin Holroyd

4th Gary Noakes

5th Herbie Chiang

6th Kevin Welch

Juniors

1st Dave Young

2nd Stephen Jones

3rd Adam Edge

4th Josh Law

5th Tom Imlah

6th Ryan Millar

Miss Toned

1st Joanne Stanger

2nd Laura Smith

3rd Catherine Hosker

4th Lesley Blanchard

5th Lauren Sanderson

6th Ria Ward

Miss Figure, trained, Class 2

1st Linda Gartside

2nd Michelle Callaghan

3rd Jo Brown

4th Kelly Freeman

5th Francesca Steele

6th Anita Kenyon

Miss Figure, Trained, Class 1

1st Jo Olsson

2nd Pamela Higgins

3rd Louise Wormley

4th Lesley-Ann Armstrong

5th Jo Sperring

6th Leanne McGlynn

Novice

1st Lee Blackburn

2nd Chris Knobb

3rd Paul John Ayres

4th Andy Davies

5th Reece Allsopp

6th Paul McAndrew

Mr Class 4

1st Nicholas Vandal

2nd Garry Hutton

3rd Paul Stewart

4th Stephen Wright

5th Adrian Birchall

6th Damien McBride

Mr Class 3

1st Steve Alder

2nd Robert Clapham

3rd Jo Walker

4th Carl Robinson

5th Shaun Danby

6th Bruce McCall

Mr Class 2

1st Dave Hancock

2nd Kai Lyons

3rd Max O'Connor

4th Andrew Pinnock

5th Wayne Locket (name not from offical list)

6th Robert Suchley

Mr Class 1

1st Mark Getty

2nd Stuart Garrington

3rd Lee Harding

4th Dan Welburn

5th Tony Ellett

6th Martin Fannan

Overall

Miss Figure Linda Gartside

Mr Dave Hancock


----------



## hardcore rev (Apr 23, 2011)

Linny said:


> First Timers
> 
> 1st Jeff Bentham
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Linny said:


> First Timers
> 
> 1st Jeff Bentham
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOM!!!!!!

it was a great show with 200 competitors onstage, the standard was the best i have seen for years through all classes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if Shaun who won the over 40's trains at my gym as I don't know his surname but He stripped of on thursday when I was there and just looked unreal and still needed to carb up


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> BOOOOOOOM!!!!!!
> 
> it was a great show with 200 competitors onstage, the standard was the best i have seen for years through all classes


Bloody Betty Boop Boom all right  xx


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Are there any pics up online anywhere of all the classes?


----------



## YORKY (Aug 29, 2008)

HIS NAME IS SHAUN SMITH FROM QUIRKES RACK.HE COME 3RD IN OVER 40S LOOKED AWESOME


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Met Dave young who won the juniors at bodypower, he works with monster supps I think, reli nice fella proper chuffed for him, awesome physique for a junior!


----------

